# Iran Open 2011



## sasan (Aug 17, 2011)

finally we have a competitions in our country iran
you can visit http://irancube.com/en/ for more informations

Events: 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 3x3oh pyraminx clock magic MasterMagic 3x3BF
Place:Iran Tehran .. milad tower .. conference hall


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool, maybe Iran will be the new Chile.


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 17, 2011)

Chi-hubi!


----------



## Ron (Aug 20, 2011)

I am travelling there on August 30, back on September 4. I am very excited to meet new people and taste the Iranian culture.

Have fun!

Ron


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Aug 24, 2011)

hey but I heard it ain't in milad tower anymore.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW, 232 competitors registered? That's amazing.


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 24, 2011)

hope to meet you there Ron .
This is the first official competition . So all the cubers are eager to compete from all over the country and that's why there are more than 200 people .
I'm so excited too.

and yes it's not in milad tower anymore , they have changed the location .
It will be held in Olympic Hotel


----------



## Kian (Aug 24, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> WOW, 232 competitors registered? That's amazing.


 
Blew my mind. Wow.


----------



## Enter (Aug 24, 2011)

wow that is a big number!
I wonder what will be there NR hope to see some talents!


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> WOW, 232 competitors registered? That's amazing.


Wow. I didn't realize the popularity there. For a first comp, very impressive. I'm curious to see how it goes. This should bring quite a bit of interest to the WCA and competitive speedcubing to Iran.


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 26, 2011)

well , Iranians are not world class cubers yet .
The best 3x3 solvers are averaging about 12 - 13 .
I bet that next competition in Iran will have even more competitors !


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 28, 2011)

The first person doing clock has a guaranteed NR (at least if he's able to solve that thing )


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 5, 2011)

well , after all it happened.
the very first competition in Iran .
Everything has gone perfect .
The winner was Armin soleimani with the average of 13.91 and Ron van bruchem got the second place .
here the results : http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=IranOpen2011


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 5, 2011)

Wish I could have gone too......
It seemed so fun.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 5, 2011)

Still, Armin does have an unofficial 10 sec avg.
Super cool...


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners and NR record holders.

And congrats to Ron for winning the big cubes and getting another sub 10 on 3x3x3!


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 5, 2011)

What does NR mean?


----------



## Enter (Sep 5, 2011)

Nacional Record! 
btw great results for first competition!


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 5, 2011)

How many cubers come to other competition?
I thought in other countries it was around 500 or somethin.


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2011)

Armin Soleimani OH 18.05 NR Single.
Avg: 31.84 31.59 18.05 37.00 31.08 say what? LL skip or sth?


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw that too  (Although I remember when I averaged 40ish for OH my PB was 21.xx PLL skip)


----------



## Ron (Sep 5, 2011)

> Armin Soleimani OH 18.05 NR Single.
> Avg: 31.84 31.59 18.05 37.00 31.08 say what? LL skip or sth?



The facts:
1) it was a weird scramble with 5 or 6 white stickers on the white face
2) it was definitely not an easy scramble, I tried several starts afterwards, but I did not have any skips or an easy cross
3) it was scrambled correctly (from what I could see from a distance)

Armin does not speak English at all, that is why I could not talk to him unfortunately. But he seems like a very nice and modest guy.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 5, 2011)

> Armin Soleimani OH 18.05 NR Single.
> Avg: 31.84 31.59 18.05 37.00 31.08 say what? LL skip or sth?



He also had 3 sub 30 solves in other rounds .
the best was 24 secs which we all considered was the NR . but he shocked us with that one . 
I'm not sure what skip he got but I'm pretty sure it wasn't LL skip .
maybe just lucky cases for everything .



> Armin does not speak English at all, that is why I could not talk to him unfortunately. But he seems like a very nice and modest guy.



yeah sure , but there were like dozens of translators around you 
He was like all the way stressed.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Sep 5, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> How many cubers come to other competition?
> I thought in other countries it was around 500 or somethin.



No, the competition with most competitors was the last World Championship with 327 (including guests and audience it should have been more than 500 people):
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#15

Most cubers come to competitions in Germany  

Almost Top10 in that list is not bad for the first competition in Iran.


----------



## Ron (Sep 5, 2011)

Actually we had to refuse quite a few competitors because they registered too late. And a lot of registered competitors did not show up. Both are sad.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 7, 2011)

Markus Pirzer said:


> No, the competition with most competitors was the last World Championship with 327 (including guests and audience it should have been more than 500 people):
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#15
> 
> Most cubers come to competitions in Germany
> ...


 
Thanks.
Well how about normal comps???


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 7, 2011)

Dude, as you are postring in this forum, it seems that you have access to the internet. So why don't you just go and search a bit on the WCA-Website and find the answers yourself?


----------

